# extra padding for heavy packs?



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Looking for feedback on what some of you have used for extra padding when packing out elk to prevent the straps from bruising your shoulders?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Never had to worry about bruising the shoulders. I use a crossbuck attached the back of a Mule. Do that once, and you'll never go back to being the Mule.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

If your shoulder straps are bruising your shoulders your carrying way to much weight on them. Either your pack isn't set up right, your not wearing it right or the pack just doesn't fit you. This assumes the pack has a decent waist belt in the first place.

What brand of pack do you use?


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Go to an outdoor backpacking type store (REI, Out N Back, etc) and get a quality backpack that they fit to your body type. you should be carrying a large portion of the weight on your hips and not your shoulders. If I had a disability I wouldn't be hauling a heavy backpack


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

muddydogs said:


> If your shoulder straps are bruising your shoulders your carrying way to much weight on them. Either your pack isn't set up right, your not wearing it right or the pack just doesn't fit you. This assumes the pack has a decent waist belt in the first place.
> 
> What brand of pack do you use?


I guess bruising may not be the correct wording, more so to reduce the pain you feel during and after packing out an elk. I have the Eberlestock Just One and wish it had wider shoulder straps to distribute weight a bit better when loaded.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Sounds like you need to adjust the waist belt. The shoulder straps should only be tight to keep the pack from shifting around and maintain balance. The weight shouldn't be there in your shoulders really at all. Eberlestocks aren't the best fit for everybody.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I dunno, but I can't remember ever packing an elk out on my back very far without at least a little discomfort....


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

30-06-hunter said:


> I guess bruising may not be the correct wording, more so to reduce the pain you feel during and after packing out an elk. I have the Eberlestock Just One and wish it had wider shoulder straps to distribute weight a bit better when loaded.


I used the Just One for 4 years and had some discomfort from the shoulder straps when packing loads, figured it was just the load. Last year I decided to purchase a Mystery Ranch Cabinet and found out that my issue was from the pack and not the load as the MR pack carries weight way better then the Just One plus the MR pack is 3 to 4 pounds lighter then the Just one to start with. Biggest issue I had with the Just One was keeping the waist belt riding right and not slipping down my butt, there were times I had the belt tight enough to cut off circulation and the belt would still work its way down my butt.

You shouldn't need wider straps to distribute weight as there should be very little on your shoulders, is the weight on the top of your shoulder or front?


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

muddydogs said:


> If your shoulder straps are bruising your shoulders your carrying way to much weight on them. Either your pack isn't set up right, your not wearing it right or the pack just doesn't fit you. This assumes the pack has a decent waist belt in the first place.
> 
> What brand of pack do you use?


I agree with Muddydogs. In reality very little weight should be on your shoulders, most of it should be supported at your hip/waist area.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

So I got the pack out of the closet and took a closer look at it, the upper Y harness was adjusted way too high. After watching their fitment video I adjusted it down about 3 inches and seems to fit a lot better, the hip belt rides much more centered on my hips without having to cinch the shoulder straps way down, also adjusted the sternum strap a bit higher. Thank you all for the tips, should feel more natural now with most weight resting on the hip belt.


----------

